# Windows 7 Task Manager Not Responding



## prichter (Jun 21, 2010)

I recently built a new PC for my wife
ASUS M4A785-M 
Athlon II X4 630 Quad Core Processor
Corsair XMS2 1024MB PC6400 DDR2 800Mhz X2
A new (ish) Segate SATA 500GB
Clean install of Windows 7 Home Premium.
Started installing some of her old games (scratched dirty CD's) some of the installs would hang. Hit Ctrl>Shift>Esc. Task Manager would come up but no Applications would show as running. Tried clicking Process tab and Performance tabs. there is a "Not Responding" message in the header. I can't close task manager. Opening a new session does the same thing. the only way to close task manager and the hung install is to log off. 
Even if I try bringing up task manager with no hung applications just to look at my system performance it stll does the same thing.
Any Ideas?


----------



## mtb211 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is this a legit copy of windows?


----------



## mtb211 (Jun 21, 2010)

Try using process explorer, maybe that will work

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


----------



## prichter (Jun 22, 2010)

yes
unless officemax is now in the pirating business


----------



## mtb211 (Jun 22, 2010)

did the process explorer work for you? I didnt read through this entire solution but check this out..

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...f/thread/5ead9150-0f8c-48b1-bc24-dff6cfeb2f3b


I have to deal with strange problems everyday at work, you ran a virus and spyware check right?


----------



## fauzi balistik (Jun 23, 2010)

try this reg edit by me, double klik this attachment select yes /ok


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 23, 2010)

fauzi balistik said:


> try this reg edit by me, double klik this attachment select yes /ok



No offense, but that could be dangerous. Watch out.


----------



## mtb211 (Jun 23, 2010)

haha yeah, just the one post


----------



## fauzi balistik (Jun 23, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> No offense, but that could be dangerous. Watch out.



@ bkribbs ..never mine.....why could be dangerous? I've tried it on my pc, and until now no problems,and already some of my friends also my pc with it repairing


----------

